
Quantum cheques could be a forgery-free way to move money - fern12
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2140242-quantum-cheques-could-be-a-forgery-free-way-to-move-money/?utm_campaign=RSS%7CNSNS&utm_source=NSNS&utm_medium=RSS&campaign_id=RSS%7CNSNS-
======
greg7mdp
bitcoin/ether are here today.

